# Discharge ???



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Would this be considered discharge ?? Ginger is on day 153 .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really don't see any discharge there.... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> I really don't see any discharge there.... :wink:


Me neither. It will be an unmistakable amber colored string of thick goo, signaling camera time cause babies will be within a couple or hrs more or less.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, there's a amber/brownish/red/white stuff coming out of her girly parts ( Not gushing but oozing out) and I was wondering if this was normal ??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Discharge is normal..... :wink: .....

if they have a foul odor coming from there.... it can indicate infection...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any smell? 
The normal discharge usually is more and stringy like.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

No there's no smell , I cleaned her off. it's a clear liquid, I'm thinking she got dirt on herself from lying down. She's swollen down there, more than usual .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't really tell with that pic, but I know with my girls they had either a clear mucus, white mucus, or stringy mucus that looked a little dirty. They'd wipe themselves with their tail and it would get their tails a bit crusty.
If she is on day 153, then I'd think seeing discharge now is very normal. I know I saw it for a few weeks before many of my girls kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds normal..... :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:greengrin: Thanks everyone !! :greengrin: I noticed it last night but this morning there was more ! She's trying her best to make me stay with her. I looked out the window to see her spread out on her side not moving :GAAH: ! Ran out and she was waiting by the gate ! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...they do drive us .... :crazy:


----------

